# Schlachtfest für Subbnkaschber - Fortsetzungsgeschichte



## TortureKing (28. August 2004)

...... guckt mal ..... das ist doch kein Rad ..... und damit fuhr Subbnkaschber ne Zeit lang rum ...... das soll sich mal einer vorstellen ..... das kann doch nur für eine Sache taugen ..... a New Singlespeeder should be born


----------



## TortureKing (28. August 2004)

und in neuen Beziehungen gibt es dann nur eines ......... erst miteinander quatschen ...... und dann wenn dies passiert ist ........ mach Dich nakisch 



























jetzt sind ein paar Sachen bestellt und auf dem Postweg ...... to be continued


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (28. August 2004)

Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt!!!


----------



## munchin Monster (28. August 2004)

ich auch


----------



## Beelzebub (29. August 2004)

also die strahler vorne und hinten sind ja schon sehr grenzwertig  

wie ich das so sehe sind auch neue kurbeln fällig,oder?? LRS mit hohlkammerfelgen wäre auch nicht schlecht. und diese aldi-federstütze..... bitte raus damit.

halte und auf dem laufenden!!!!


----------



## subbnkaschber (29. August 2004)

AHHHHH   mein schönes Rad wurde umgebracht   
Melde mich wenn der Postman die Sachen gebracht hat


----------



## TortureKing (29. August 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> also die strahler vorne und hinten sind ja schon sehr grenzwertig
> 
> wie ich das so sehe sind auch neue kurbeln fällig,oder?? LRS mit hohlkammerfelgen wäre auch nicht schlecht. und diese aldi-federstütze..... bitte raus damit.
> 
> halte und auf dem laufenden!!!!



jo genau ..... neue Kurbeln kommen dran (XT)  ..... mit der Sattelstütze gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht .... haben wir aber nicht mit bestellt .... na mal sehen, da hat der Besitzer ja auch noch ein Wörtchen mit zu reden und ich hab da schon ein paar mal drauf aufmerksam gemacht


----------



## TortureKing (29. August 2004)

ach ja .... den neuen Vorbau hab ich verpasst Ingo ..... hab aber mal geschrieben ob der auch so zu bekommen ist


----------



## Coffee (31. August 2004)

jo isser denn schon fertig??

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (31. August 2004)

nö .... Mailorder dauert immer ein paar Tage ..... aber jetzt kann ich ja an meiner SSP-Schlampe weitermachen .... den Schalter hab ich ja auch noch  .... und der Renner muss endlich zerlegt werden und zur Lackiererei .....


----------



## cubey (31. August 2004)

Hehe...................   
Arbeitsteilung...............subbnkaschber renoviert sein Haus und torturer sein Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (2. September 2004)

Ingo, wie siehts aus ?

Hab Lust auf Basteln ..........


----------



## FuzzyLogic (2. September 2004)

Kann mir schon vorstellen, worauf du Lust hast um vier Uhr nachts...


----------



## subbnkaschber (2. September 2004)

die sachen sind da   
ich brings vorbei des glumb


----------



## TortureKing (2. September 2004)

vergesse die Sattelstütze nicht !


..... und den Sattel den Du mir vermachen wolltest


----------



## subbnkaschber (3. September 2004)

ne vergess ich nicht   
die deppen haben 2x den little albert front geliefert    ich hoffe der umtausch klapt wie am telefon besprochen


----------



## TortureKing (3. September 2004)

na dann schieb doch erst mal das andere Zeugs her .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (4. September 2004)

soderle ..... heute kam der gute Ingo vorbei und hat mir das Zeugs gebracht.

4,5 Stunden und einiges an Schweiß später war er dann auch schon fast fertig.
Es mußten noch der ein oder andere Fallstrick überwunden werden .... so war z.B. die "neue" XT-Kurbel zu nah am Rahmen, so mußte ich eine Beilagscheibe auf Vierkant umfeilen und so den nötigen Abstand der Kurbel zum Innenlager/Rahmen zu schaffen ..... dann passten einige anderen Sachen auch nicht richtig .... jetzt ist er aber soweit fertig und es muß nur noch auf den Hinterreifen gewartet werden ..... dann muß Ingo das Ding noch putzen (selten so ne dreckige Kiste in den Fingern gehabt  )  und dann gibts auch Fotos .... im großen und ganzen isses dann doch recht nett geworden


----------



## blacksurf (5. September 2004)

aaah sehr fein, dann gehts ja bald los
 

Ingo, was macht das Häusle?


Blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (5. September 2004)

huhuuu,

dann sind wir mal auf fotos und die erste gemeinsame ausfahrt gespannt ;-)

@ blacksurf, dein Sahnestückchen namens wahoo hängt schon startklar im Workstand ;-))


coffee


----------



## subbnkaschber (5. September 2004)

hiho zusammen,

ah meine schüssel ist fertig   mal sehn wann ich probefahren kann   

@blacksurf
bin total im heimwerkerstress. ich hoffe wir schaffen den aus-/umbau bis ende september


----------



## FuzzyLogic (6. September 2004)

Fotos, wo sind die Fotos? Das Zerlegen war ja noch schoen dokumentiert, jetzt wollen wir auch die Wiederauferstehung sehen!


----------



## TortureKing (6. September 2004)

sagte ich doch ... wenn ich den Hinterreifen und den Vorbau habe .... Ingo das Bike geputzt hat ... dann gibbet Fotos


----------



## TortureKing (6. September 2004)

soderle .... er hat sein Teil wieder ... etwas basteln mußten wir noch (Kettenlinie und KEttenspanner waren noch nicht optimal) jetzt funzt aber alles ...... 

INGO BILDER !


----------



## Coffee (7. September 2004)

*wart*

@ Tortureking,

jetzt wissen wir, warum du gestern nicht mit uns zwei damen ausgefahren bist  Du bastelst also lieber an Ingo rum   

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (7. September 2004)

Das war zwar nicht der Grund ... aber hilfreich war es schon


----------



## Coffee (7. September 2004)

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (7. September 2004)

meine Spione haben mir berichtet, das Du gestern ein äußerst forsches Tempo vorgelegt hast ..... das wäre eh nix für meine vom Sonntag vereiterten Beine gewesen  ..... und dann kam um 18:00 Uhr plötzlich der Subbnkaschber mit seinem Hinterreifen an und ich bastelte den schnell rein. 
Eigentlich ne Sache von 5 Minuten .... also Reifen drauf und Rad wieder abgestellt, Ingo angerufen das er kommen kann, er setzt sich freudig drauf und was passiert  .... bei der Probefahrt falle ich aus allen Wolken und in Ermangelung an Hinterrad hatte ich das Ding ja noch keine 10 cm bewegt ..... die Kette rutscht unter Belastung durch  ..... also die üblichen Verdächtigen untersucht aus und umgebaut ...... kein Erfolg ...... dann den leider nötigen Kettenspanner anders herum eingebaut (das er nach oben drückt (mal sehen wie lange er das mitmacht)) und voila .... ein astreiner SSP´ler was born  .... inzwischen wars 21:30 Uhr.    

Also mein Tip ..... bei SSP-Bikes am besten die Kette 2x um das Ritzel wickeln


----------



## Frazer (7. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> dann den leider nötigen Kettenspanner anders herum eingebaut (das er nach oben drückt (mal sehen wie lange er das mitmacht))




Hää??? .... was hastn als Kettenspanner verbaut? ... hab nämlich ein ähnliches Problem, bei mir ziehts die Kette auch von hinteren Ritzel runter, aber wenn ich aus der Kette noch n Glied rausniete, passts nimmer...


----------



## TortureKing (7. September 2004)

... machen wir am Mittwoch SSP-Beratungsrunde ?

Kommt zu mir in die Sprechstunde ..... eine Sitzung nur eine Tiramisu


----------



## Frazer (7. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt zu mir in die Sprechstunde ..... eine Sitzung nur eine Tiramisu




Da wird sich scho noch einer finden, der günstiger ist    

Weißt ja, der Wettbewerb ist hart


----------



## Coffee (7. September 2004)

für ein tiramisu macht der king alles   

P.S. tortureking, des war so goil gestern udn meine beine sind heute immernoch total logger ;-)


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (7. September 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird sich scho noch einer finden, der günstiger ist
> 
> Weißt ja, der Wettbewerb ist hart



"Es lebe billig" ......


----------



## Frazer (7. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> des war so goil gestern udn meine beine sind heute immernoch total logger ;-)




Dann muss ich was falsch gemacht haben.... ich hab Muskelkater   


@TK

das Du billig bist, is mir neu


----------



## TortureKing (9. September 2004)

######### F O T O S #########


----------



## Coffee (10. September 2004)

Ingo...INGO...INGOOOOOOOOOO


bist du in die baugrube gefallen oder ist dein calimerohelm zum bauhelm umfunktioniert??? wir warten doch auf FOTOS. wenn du dich nciht beeilst ist blacksurfs rad schneller fertig und abgelichtet   


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (10. September 2004)

Wir                    woll'n                 die                     Fotos            seh'n - 
wir woll'n die Fotos seh'n - wir woll'n, wir woll'n, wir woll'n die Fotos seh'n!


----------



## TortureKing (10. September 2004)

LOL .... wenn hier mal kein sozialer Druck aufgebaut wird  .....


----------



## subbnkaschber (13. September 2004)

JA JA ...... ich bin total im stress   
morgen knips ich ein paar bilder versprochen


----------



## Coffee (14. September 2004)

so, jetzt ist heute...wo bleben die PICS   


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (14. September 2004)

tja ... wird das heute noch was ?


----------



## Coffee (15. September 2004)

immer diese versrechungen    und jetzt ist schon morgen  


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (15. September 2004)

@ Ingo ... der neue Vorbau ist angekommen ... also Bike her und ich mach dann auch die Fotos ... sonst wird das nie was


----------



## subbnkaschber (15. September 2004)

gschmarre.. ich hab doch nur gesagt das ich die bilder knipsn tu. von einstellen stand da nix   

so etz aber


----------



## TortureKing (15. September 2004)

trotzdem muss noch der andere Vorbau dran  ... und evtl. doch wieder Deinen anderen Lenker ... sieht mir bei der Sattelstellung reichlich überhöht aus die Lenkerposition ......


----------



## blacksurf (15. September 2004)

aaaah endlich Bildchen
so hat das Rad jetzt endlich seine Bestimmung!
Ja ein anderer Vorbau muss her...


----------



## TortureKing (15. September 2004)

ach ja ... und der Sattel ist auch superkacke ... da muss ein Flite hin .....


----------



## subbnkaschber (15. September 2004)

nix da der sattel bleibt ...


----------



## blacksurf (15. September 2004)

wie? seit wann gehst du in Rente   

Blacksurf


----------



## Beelzebub (15. September 2004)

aber echt der sattel is ja zum reihern   und der vorbau muss auch weg. sieht wie ein altherrenumbau aus. ist das 1"??? haste schon nen flachen vorbau?? hätte noch nen syncros in 1" 140mm länge 5°  

ach ja und kürz mal die kette. das sieht ja übel so aus


----------



## TortureKing (15. September 2004)

ja ist 1" .... habe hier aber schon was rumfliegen ... den Syncros könnte ich aber brauchen für mein ...... "nein, das verrat ich jetzt mal nicht" 

Bitte zum Mexikaner mitbringen .....


----------



## showman (15. September 2004)

Also,

wenn der Syncros silber ist meld ich auch mal verschärftes interesse an.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (15. September 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> 
> wenn der Syncros silber ist meld ich auch mal verschärftes interesse an.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Pech gehabt .... ausser Du gibst mir Deine bei Ebay erkauften PDM525 überlassen


----------



## Beelzebub (16. September 2004)

er ist silber   ich bring ihn mal mit. streitet euch drum


----------



## Coffee (16. September 2004)

schon wieder am verschachern die jungs wa *gg*

@ tortoure,

wegen der kette/kettenspanner meinste das funkt so? langfristig? haste da oben noch was drüber gemacht wenn ich das richtig sehe gell? ich habe ja gestern mal den für blacksurf auch von unten angesteuert, aber das geht bei dem kleinen rahmen gaaanich.

coffee


----------



## manic (16. September 2004)

Und ich brauch noch nen weissen Vorbau!  LAso nur für den Fall das Ihr beims chachern was findet.


----------



## nutallabrot (16. September 2004)

und ich brauch schwarze Kurbeln inkl. Kettenblätter für 9-fach


----------



## FuzzyLogic (16. September 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> und ich brauch schwarze Kurbeln inkl. Kettenblätter für 9-fach



Darf's auch dunkelgrau sein, und geht es um schoene Optik, oder (nur) um gute Funktion?


----------



## nutallabrot (16. September 2004)

hmm, also eigentlich um alles: schwarz, gute Funktion, gerne gebraucht aber nicht fertig


----------



## manic (16. September 2004)

Tja, ich hab nur eine schwarze Kurbel und die ist derzeit grade nicht verkäuflich. Aber vielleicht in vier Wochen.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (16. September 2004)

Und ich hab entweder die Kurbel oben, oder eine schwarze Roox DHS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  anzubieten (bei letzterer werden hier aber sicher diverse Leute von Hardcore- Einsatz abraten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (16. September 2004)

@nutella: kommst du auch zum mexicoman?? dann bring ich dir den 1"a-head vorbau mit.   mit kurbeln kann ich nicht dienen,weil meine RF turbine geb ich nich her.


----------



## nutallabrot (16. September 2004)

klar komm ich zum Mexicoman...und bring dann deine CDs wieder mit.

hmm, Roox..eigentlich schon gut, aber ohne Kettenblätter... Ist halt eine Preisfrage, wie bei allem.


----------



## showman (17. September 2004)

@ nutallabrot, 

dann bring bitte den Schaft und den Steuersatz auch mit.

Gruß Showman


----------

